# swapping carbs for fats



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Currently bulking and maybe recently I've started to put a bit of a belly on. Would swapping some of the carbs for say eggs be a decent idea? More protein more fats etc.?

So instead of having 175g pasta per day have about 120g but replace cals with eggs?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Depends on your overall diet really. Eg macro split, when your eating the majority of your carbs, how many excess calories your ingesting etc. if your gaining too much fat I'd either drop the calories slightly until fat gain ceases or reduces, or throw in some cardio.

If trying to lean bulk eat most of your carbs at breakfast, pre workout and post workout.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

500 surplus but some days been getting 700 in. Might drop to 2800 for a week or two see how it goes


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> 500 surplus but some days been getting 700 in. Might drop to 2800 for a week or two see how it goes


This is why you are getting tubby.

Bodyfat gain is more to do with surplus calories than the source of those calories. If you are consistently eating 500-700 per day, then this is potentially a pound a week of fat you could be laying down.

Also remember that it is virtually impossible to count calorie intake or estimate your maintenance level to better than 10% accuraccy - so your calculation of 500 surplus could be a few hundred off either way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

So would you say lower the surplus then to say 2800-900?

Got myfitnesspal to sort of keep everything in check


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> So would you say lower the surplus then to say 2800-900?
> 
> Got myfitnesspal to sort of keep everything in check


Lowering your surplus would be the obvious thing to do. Whenever I've run a surplus of 500+ per day, I've just got fat. You can do big surpluses if you are a young skinnny beginner or if you are on gear, but for the rest of us, surpluses of a couple of hundred are usually plenty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Yeah just had a play around with cals. Come up with 272g protein. 79g fat. 169g carbs. Comes too 2826 kcals.

Routines has big compounds in. Was gaining on other diet but after 8 weeks was starting to gain 2ibs per week.

Will start on the new diet tomorrow. Happy I'm changing it as I'm sick of pasta aha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Have a chat with george bean! I've been on keto recently and he really helped me understand some bits and bobs!


----------

